# Create ISO images from DVDs and CDs



## stoned-kik (Jul 14, 2006)

OK, I've read the entire HOWTO section and did NOT find this. Searched Google, still no luck...
Please, if anybody knows a program or a way to create ISO images directly from DVD or CD, please reply here. Yes, I know you can do it easily with PC -- MagicISO, UltraISO, etc., but my question is how you do it with Mac OS X!
I'm using 1 week old MacBook pro with Intel Core Duo 2.0Gz, 512 RAM, 80GB HD and a Superdrive


----------



## fryke (Jul 14, 2006)

Disk Utility. It lets you create a "CD/DVD Master". It becomes a ".cdr" file, which, AFAIK, _is_ an ISO image.


----------



## stoned-kik (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, you mean just rename .cdr to .iso and it's done?
Sorry for incompetence...new to Macs


----------



## forkart (Jul 26, 2006)

stoned-kik said:


> OK, I've read the entire HOWTO section and did NOT find this. Searched Google, still no luck...
> Please, if anybody knows a program or a way to create ISO images directly from DVD or CD, please reply here. Yes, I know you can do it easily with PC -- MagicISO, UltraISO, etc., but my question is how you do it with Mac OS X!
> I'm using 1 week old MacBook pro with Intel Core Duo 2.0Gz, 512 RAM, 80GB HD and a Superdrive



Try to do the following steps to create iso image with HFS volume.
Run MagicISO
Click menu Files->New->Hybrid CD/DVD image.
Add files and folders to Hybrid CD/DVD image
click save to save as to iso image.
now you get the iso image that can work on mac os x.
http://www.magiciso.com/


----------



## fryke (Jul 27, 2006)

stoned-kik: Yes, I mean just that. Although you'd probably have to actually _try_ to see whether it works.  ...


----------



## chinarut (Aug 19, 2006)

hey it's been a few weeks and wondering if renaming .cdr images to .iso has worked well for you?

I'm about to create a bunch and be great to make sure there are no pitfalls before I get too far!


----------



## stoned-kik (Aug 19, 2006)

I haven't tried that yet. Sorry.


----------



## fryke (Aug 19, 2006)

Just do _one_ and test it. If it works, do the rest.


----------



## guwapings (Aug 20, 2006)

here you go buddy... this will help you but might not work with your cd drive try it out though still in beta
http://www.projectomega.org/subcat.php?lg=en&php=products_firestarter


----------



## krimb1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey kik, I think I can help you out. I'm running a 2 week old 2.0Ghz Dual Core MacBook and had the same question/frustration myself. Luckily I found an answer.

I have the Parallels Desktop for mac software installed on my laptop and with it comes a 5MB application called "Image Tool". The program creates image backups of either hard-drives (i.e. more useful in their program for backing up guest operating systems) or CD/DVDs (i.e. to boot for them, etc). More specifically, it creates .iso image files of CD/DVDs. I've uploaded it to my ftp webspace and will keep it there pretty much forever. As I mentioned it's small, and I hope it's just a standalone app. Think it should solve the problem. 

You can download the dmg file I made of it here: http://members.aol.com/krimb1/ImageTool%20from%20Parallels.sparseimage

Hope everyone's okay with this. Not trying to ripoff Parallels or anything. Moderator do not hesitate to remove this link from the post if I have gone over the line. I sincerely don't want to offend anyone -- just want to help.

But the bottom line is that Parallels Desktop for Mac includes this application. (It's a great app.) However, I must add if one wishes to create iso's from FILES (which I know is not your situation) this application cannot do that. And I haven't found one yet on the mac that creates iso's from files....

I'd appreciate any feedback on how this works out.

Good Luck,
Krish

-- edit

Wow, firestarter looks like a million bucks. Hehe you beat me to it wapings. =P Firestarter can save files to iso and cd to iso. Works both ways. Great program. 1 Question though: does firestarter make hybrid ISOs (i.e. works on both Windows and Mac) ? If so how? I tried looking around online but couldn't find much. Thanks!


----------



## buldir (Sep 16, 2006)

Renaming the .cdr to .iso works.


----------



## Viro (Sep 17, 2006)

krimb1 said:


> You can download the dmg file I made of it here: http://members.aol.com/krimb1/ImageTool%20from%20Parallels.sparseimage
> 
> Hope everyone's okay with this. Not trying to ripoff Parallels or anything. Moderator do not hesitate to remove this link from the post if I have gone over the line. I sincerely don't want to offend anyone -- just want to help.



I honestly do not think you're allowed to redistribute software like that, without the software copyright owner's prior consent. Parallels is not free, you probably go ImageTool either from the demo download of Parallels, or you've purchased a copy of parallels. In either case, you do not have permission to redistribute any part of the software, without express permission from Parallels. Thats pretty much the standard software license, the one we usually click "Accept" to without actually reading .


----------

